# "Rusty" the rooster



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I thought about getting another rooster. "Rusty" is.... getting rusty. But the rooster in this Craigslist ad is just too darn expensive. So it looks like Rusty will be sticking around for a long time.
http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/grq/5513069885.html
Those young roosters just dont 'cut it' like experienced old roosters like Rusty.
Here's a pic of Rusty when we first got him.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Rusty Roo looks like a cool guy to have around! !


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like the little guys better any way. Even with the rust.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

TSC has a huge 6' one,but the $169 price tag sucks...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a current photo of crusty "Rusty." You can tell he's been in a few battles...with the elements or scraping himself up in the chicken wire trying to get at the hens.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

My 'Rusty' was only about $40 at the craft show. Maybe you should check and see if there are any crafty type shows around you coming up and shop for a new one there....or a flea market!

Otherwise, Rustoleum and a wire brush can give him a much needed pick me up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The old guys with their battle scars always win my heart.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Or Ebay........


----------

